# Ritchey Road Logic 2.0 - how does it ride/compare and the frame material



## horacek001

Ok I'm hovering between two framesets, the 2.0 Logic or a English made Columbus frame. 

I'm drawn to the Ritchey as it looks ...well stealth and nice. However two concerns are stopping me:

The frame material- I keep thinking its cost-down and some Tange or 4130-stuff mass produced in a Taiwanese factory like everyone else? Can someone debunk this fear? 

I know theres marketing but I can easily say I've personally selected and added stuff but cant say what. 

(Sorry to be slightly cynical- tbh this is probably the part that is holding me back). 

Second question- how does it ride? I can only find one review. 

Is it a sturdy'bird that is more Surly than higher end steel etc? 

Cheeky last question- no way I can fit a 1 1/8 Chris King headset? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## mfdemicco

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but Ritchey tubing is the best, especially in terms of how it is butted. It's light and stiff where it needs to be. This is a great frame. It rides and handles wonderfully. The fork is excellent, although it is carbon fiber, but makes for a light bike. I love my bike. No, you can't use a Chris King headset. The Ritchey uses a drop in type of headset.


----------

